# (IL) Blindfaiths Pick A Blue Moon MH ( Lean Mac son)



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

" Pic " ,( FC-NAFC-CNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac x FC-AFC Cody's Caraway Kate), is a 75 pound, medium-yellow male who is a wonderful upland hunter as well as doing the traditional work with great style. Pic has sired approx. 40 litters. If you are looking for Lean Mac up close and need to put some fire in your pups, Pic can do it. OFA Excellent(LR-101870E24M-T), CERF Clear(LR-22282/2002-51), DNA V222249 and CNM Clear(06-0619). Reasonable fee ,nothing up front and we treat your girl like one of the family. Call us at 217-247-2754 or 217-474-7122(c) or check out our website at www.blindfaithretrievers.com for complete info.


----------

